
Banjo CEO resigns after revealing his past KKK in a blogpost - rvz
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/11/banjos-ceo-resigns-cto/
======
rvz
And so the next chapter was fully expected here [0]. But even after not trying
to hide himself and coming out in the open, it backfired and he still got
himself shot down by everyone for his honesty. What a way to get completely
destroyed by the whole world.

Looks like after 13 days, it was Option 2: Trial by Twitter, guilty as charged
and CEO resigns over his past and everyone's happy [0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23007900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23007900)

